# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  الأستفسار عن أكثر الأمراض النفسيه شيوعا

## سمارت دكتور

السلآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
أستاذي الدكتور عادل:
أود الأستفسار عن أكثر الأمراض النفسيه شيوعا وأهم أسبابها ونتائجها وفئة العمر الأكثر إصابة بها مع ذكر النسبه إذا كان ممكنا؟ ::

----------


## د.عادل

> السلآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
> أستاذي الدكتور عادل:
> أود الأستفسار عن أكثر الأمراض النفسيه شيوعا وأهم أسبابها ونتائجها وفئة العمر الأكثر إصابة بها مع ذكر النسبه إذا كان ممكنا؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اكثر الامراض النفسية شيوعاً: الإكتئاب ـ واهم أسبابها: تعرض المريض لصدمات ومشاكل حياتيه ـ فئة العمر الأكثر إصابة بها: كلما تقدم الانسان في العمر كلما زادت نسبة تعرضه للإكتئاب، فمرحلة المراهقة هي بداية الاصابة بالمرض، وقد يتخلص منه المريض بالنسيان او حل المشكلة، وبأنتهاء فترة المراهقة، النسبة: لا اعتقد بان احد منا لم يكتئب، فكلنا نعرف الاكتئاب، ولكن الحمد لله رب العالمين منا من تغلب عليه ومنا من تعالج منه ومنا من يكتمه داخل صدره ولا يعلم به الا الله.
لكي تحياتي سمارت دكتور.

----------

